# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  GoldTach 3.1 build 0512

## SDA

Опубликована новая версия программы, предназначенной для защиты работы компьютера в Сети. Она объединяет в себе 4 инструмента, направленных на обеспечение безопасности системы в целом: персональный файрволл (Personal Firewall), менеджер запущенных процессов (Process Commnication Control), инструмент для защиты электронной почты (E-mail Protection) и фильтр веб-содержимого (Webpage Content Filtration). Несмотря на свои скромные размеры (дистрибутив программы чуть больше 1 мб), GoldTach защитит компьютер от хакерских атак, блокирует рекламные окна, защитит электронную корреспонденцию от вирусов-троянов, сетевых червей и других вредоносных программ. Кроме того, модуль фильтрации веб-содержимого блокирует рекламные баннеры, нежелательные cookies и предотвратит установку в браузер Internet Explorer различные вредоносные компоненты. На сайте разработчика не удалось обнаружить списка внесённых в эту версию изменений.
ОС: Windows 98/ME/2000/XP | Англ. интерфейс |
GoldTach 3.1 is a function-limited software. Users can use it for free, no registration is required. However, users can register it to get the full version . The unregistered users can run the full version in 30-day trial period , some functions would be deactivated after expired until users input a valid serial number .
Get serial number for free ! or
Pay $29.95 only for serial number ! 
http://www.goldtach.com/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

